# Rubbish boys Original edition thoughts?



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok i used this today for the first time , can i have your thoughts if you,ve used it on application , removal and appearance before i share my thoughts..


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

its on my tobuy list as ive heard some good reports on it , ive got juiced ed and i realy rate it


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

As you no doubt already know,it is not the easiest wax to apply.Once you get some heat into it,by melting in the palms for bare hand application,or by heating a foam applicator,it goes on quite easily.The only problem i have with it,is due to it's makeup,it takes an age to dry,which is something that i personally can't get on with.However,i like the looks on some dark,and light colours,but because to me it is so fussy in use,i don't use it much these day's.Just my opinion,not bashing the product.

Removal reminds me of some of the *****'s.You don't get it all off at once,it takes several wipes and a thorough buff,but i don't get any problems with 'outgassing'.For me,it is strictly a summer only wax.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

i got mine today, it smells awesome. Like oranges.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

My experience

Taks a bit of elbow to entice it from the pot in a liquid state.
Spreads out on the car with a bit of friction
Leave for a reasonable long time (30 mins or so)
Buff's off quite tough
Leaves the thickest wetest look i've seen, lasts too

The above may initially appear negative, it's not in the slightest it's great wax that i love using, it's a real hobbiest wax


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

I like it. it's great to use by hand. the heat from your hands melts it down, making it spread quite nicely. I havent had any problems with it to date. and every car i've used it on has come up looking like new. Even the baby's door bouncer has come up a treat, and is still going strong after 2 months.

i agree with the previous poss it is probably a summer wax. i cant wait to see what it looks like in the summer. On look alone, this wax gets a big thumbs up.


----------



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

I have never used RB OE and probably never will, but I did save the following instructions on how to apply it, just in case I ever get up the nerve to get it. For everybody's interest:

How to Apply Rubbish Boy's Original Edition


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

akimel said:


> I have never used RB OE and probably never will, but I did save the following instructions on how to apply it, just in case I ever got up the nerve to get it. For everybody's interest:
> 
> How to Apply Rubbish Boy's Original Edition


Now why the hell wont you ever use it?!?! When you come over in the spring were doing half your car in SN and the other in RB OE . Did you here, I got a full pot from ben?


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

And here was my first impression of OE

http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum/f38/my-enitial-take-rb-oe-7118.html


----------



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

baseballlover1 said:


> Now why the hell wont you ever use it?!?! When you come over in the spring were doing half your car in SN and the other in RB OE . Did you here, I got a full pot from ben?


Now that is an offer, Dan, I might not be able to refuse.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> Ok i used this today for the first time , can i have your thoughts if you,ve used it on application , removal and appearance before i share my thoughts..


:lol Might just be me but seems strange that you want to gauge what others think before writing your own comments, you either rated it or you didn't.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> Ok i used this today for the first time , can i have your thoughts if you,ve used it on application , removal and appearance before i share my thoughts..





Gleammachine said:


> :lol Might just be me but seems strange that you want to gauge what others think before writing your own comments, you either rated it or you didn't.


:lol: It's okay Marc, you don't have to like it. 

As other have said it's not the easiest wax in the world to use, but it's certainly not impossible, you just need to adjust your technique a bit. You also don't need to use bare hands to apply if you don't want to, a foam applicator will work and the new foam finger apps work very well with it.

Here's my little how to. Taming the beast that is Original Edition

The biggest points to note are:

_*It will need some kind of stimlulation to start it and get it's oils flowing, heat and/or friction*_. Even more so at this time of year or if you have a sample pot.

The way I suggest is to scrape or scuff the top layer and work the scrapings/scuffed layer with an applicator, finger or microfibre. When I say scrape I don't mean break a chunk off, imagine it was cold butter from the fridge and you're scraping a knife over the top to load your knife up. You can do this with a spoon, knife, finger nail, I tend to use the back on my thumbnail.

Another tip, if you are using a foam applicator to apply, is to heat the applicator. JL, a member on Detailing Bliss, was the first to use this method and it does work well. While he uses a heat gun, I have found putting the applicator in front of a halogen for a few seconds adequate.

_*Spread it as thin as you can*_. The thin layer will mean it sets up a bit quicker and will make removing easy. Foam applicator will allow you to get it thinner.

_*Don't rush it while curing/setting up*_. Give it some time, it uses a slow evaporating solvent and will never really haze and dry like a mainstream wax will. But it will come off easy if you have a thin layer and get the timing right.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok the thread start was an idea simply because i wanted to see if my thoughts were the same as others rather than making a decision on this wax without seeing points of view..

I didnt not like it at all i thought the finish was fantastic i really did i just found it a very difficult wax to work with hence my post. I did this this time because ive just used chem guys e-zyme and understood from post after my write up that i had applied it too thickly which i had because ive now retested it in the garage and a small bit does go a hell of a long way even if it looks likeits not there so i thought for once id see others thoughts first.

The finish i thought was tremendous and it seemed to give a really thick wetness if that makes sense like a layer rather than an apperance. My first worrie was the consistency of the wax because when i started to work it in the pot to warm it it seemed bitty (no little Britain joke please) and had the same consistency as something that hadnt been refined down properly but that disapeared quite quickly. Application i did find hard i have to say certainly not easily spreaded but for a good finish id rather sacrifice that and have results than ease of use. I left for about 25 minutes and again buffing off was not the easiest but again not the hardest but the results were lovely.

So all in all for finish its superb but a little tricky to use so the question i asked sums up what i found out so im glad i asked the question. I actually really liked it because its what i call a hardcore wax and something ill play with to find the best working for me.


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

I think its a fantastic wax, yes it can be a little tricky to use at first but to me thats part of the fun, trying to find the best method. It leaves a superb finish and is probably my favourite product of 08


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Well ive just got in after a touchless car wash on mine and my neighbours car and had another play with it.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

It's certainly on my list to try this year as the look seems exactly what I am after


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> Ok the thread start was an idea simply because i wanted to see if my thoughts were the same as others rather than making a decision on this wax without seeing points of view..
> 
> I didnt not like it at all i thought the finish was fantastic i really did i just found it a very difficult wax to work with hence my post. I did this this time because ive just used chem guys e-zyme and understood from post after my write up that i had applied it too thickly which i had because ive now retested it in the garage and a small bit does go a hell of a long way even if it looks likeits not there so i thought for once id see others thoughts first.
> 
> ...


:doublesho :lol:

Well Marc, I think you've hit the nail on the head there. It does indeed lack a little refinement, it's rawer, less sophisticated than a mainstream wax, but then it is made in my kitchen rather than a high tech lab.  I would also say those points also give it some character and make it what it is. It's different to use, and yes you have to find/hone your technique, but in turn it is also quite satisfying to use. The finish rewards your effort if you like.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Absolutely and making a wax is interesting me more of late for fun.


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

this is defo on my tobuy lift this year


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

I think its fantastic... yes without doubt there are challanges to its application, and in winter, especially this winter its tough to use. BUT good things come to those who graft and the finish is superb...

There is always Juiced !!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

I've got RBJE and I think it's the cat's meow, but haven't tried OE yet. To me it sounds like applying it just needs to be perfected and Ben seems to have done quite a good job at explaining it, so... Just from what I've read it sounds to me like OE is in the "Megs #105" category, meaning that getting the best out of it is a bit tricky in the beginning, but once you've mastered it you've got a "sports car". After all, I don't think anyone drives a sports car for comfort and ease of use, but they sure do look good as hell. Hmm, if anyone with OE wants to trade "apples for apples" samples PM me and I'll send a list of what's in my arsenal... I'd like to take that "sports car" for a test drive


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> It's certainly on my list to try this year as the look seems exactly what I am after


I thought you'd stopped buying waxes :lol: 

Be good to see this in the flesh, being applied and what finish it gives. Maybe someone at the Slough meet might have some :thumb:


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

I rate this wax highly and carry it in the van with me. It is a challenge to work with at first, but less is more. Here is a Merc 190 I done a while back. It was lime primed and then a small amount applied by hand.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i think the look has a little extra when its hand applied. plus i prefer that method


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

I find it a great wax and has that great home made feel :wave:


----------

